# Vermeer M baler belts walking



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

just this year my 2005 vermeer m started walking the belts when it is empty and sometimes it curls then on the guide 
ive put the updated rubber drive rollers in and adjusted the belt tracking like the manual says but still no cure

anyone have any ideas to fix this ?????


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Belts stretched maybe?There are 2 different lenghts 522" & 533".

A belt get put in wrong? #1,4,5 and 8 go around another roller and are the lomger belts.

Belts shot?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

no they are all in right and i had them to the dealer and they measured and sized them also put on new splices
it just started doing it about halfway through first cutting


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You probably already know but.

Keeping the bale even as you make it?

Baling narrow windrows and a belt gets loose and wanders?
5' wide windrow works the best,2.5' works next best and 1' wide suck to bale.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

My super M belts will walk around a bit when I am baling a small tight windrow but always straighten out either on the next bale or at the end of the small windrow bale.

When you figure it out let us know. Dumb question, but are you sure all your bearings are good?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

all the bearings are good and it does this empty with no hay then as you put hay in they come out of it and start to go the other way 
if you go from left to right on the belts its no 2 and 3 everytime


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Is the tension the same on #2 & 3 as the rest when baler is empty?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

as far as i know it is you cant slide the belts on the rollers 
im at a total loss here


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

On any of the 605M or 605SuperM's that I have had did this it was normally netwrap on a roller. Also check the tailgate latches and make sure the tailgate hinge bolts are tight, I have heard of them becoming loose and causing tracking problems. If all of those things are ok and no bearings are out or loose I would adjust the tracking roller. Look real hard it somtimes is hard to see the net on those upper rollers and even more fun to cut out.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

I had a fit with a 604 doing the same thing. The local tech said that they adjust the belts under a no-load (no bale in the chamber) condition. The farthest rear roller on the gate has slotted bolt holes. We set the baler level and then adjusted the roller until it was perfectly level. Then we turned it and watched the belts and they wanted to shift left, looking from the rear. We loosened the roller, and lowered the left side 1/8" and ran it again. The belts straightened up on the rollers and stayed that way until a bearing started going out a year later and the belts started walking again. Changed the bearing, made the same adjustment, and the belts are still centered. Make sure your rollers stay clean as well. Any buildup of compressed chaff will cause the same problem.


----------

